
Rachmaninoff Plays Symphonic Dances – Newly Discovered 1940 Recording - zerealshadowban
https://www.marstonrecords.com/collections/frontpage/products/rachmaninoff#tabs-2
======
zerealshadowban
This was apparently done without his consent -- since he never wanted to be
recorded live.

Here is the official YouTube preview, with captioned explanations:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3Xp2Djqh3s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3Xp2Djqh3s)

